

Facebook is too friendly; new app helps users make enemies - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/27/facebook-is-too-friendly-new-app-helps-users-make-enemies/

======
AznHisoka
I always wanted a dislike button.. I would use it on 99% of the status updates
I read, especially egotistical updates that make me feel jealous.

~~~
fredley
Would you though? I imagine I would iff the dislikes were anonymous. However,
if that were the case 99% of all feedback on posts would probably be
anonymous/negative. Much as I'd like a dislike button, I can see why Facebook
haven't done it.

~~~
WalterSear
Works pretty well on reddit.

------
amilanez
Top enemies: Rick Santorum, Westboro Baptist Church and Fox News. Which of the
following explains this? (a) Liberals are heavier Facebook users; (b) Liberals
have more enemies; (c) Liberals are earlier adopters of new apps. :)

~~~
fredley
I expect that most of the people using this app now - early adopters, readers
of tech news - are (to use a broad term) geeks. Geeks are, in my experience,
more likely to be liberal. It would be interesting to know A) If this is
actually true (someone's done a study) and B) If so, why this is.

~~~
pron
Watch this: Jonathan Haidt on the moral roots of liberals and conservatives
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jonathan_haidt_on_the_moral_mind.ht...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jonathan_haidt_on_the_moral_mind.html)

------
kijin
John: People don't have archememies.

Sherlock: What?

John: In real life. People don't have archenemies.

Sherlock: That sounds a bit dull. See, in Facebook, I can have as many
archenemies as I want!

------
pron
Cute.

